# A question about ovulation



## mum2b1975 (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm waiting on my opk test going positive - fertile between yesterday and Sunday.    I am just wondering if everyone has this hormone surge even if you dont actually ovulate - someone just asked me what happens if i dont ovulate which has acerd me a bit.  Will I at least get the surge?


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

hiya, i only know from personal experience that i always got a surge yet when tested for ovulation I never did!  I suffer from PCO and produce a lot of follicles which gave enough LH to show a surge but yet none of the eggs were mature enough to show that I ovulated.

so yes in im my opinion you can get a surge but not ovulate. 

good luck. xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi 
I believe you can get a surge and not ovulate. On my first cycle they used my surge as the timing for DIUI but still tested blood at day 21 to check that ovulation had occured. 
Tiny


----------

